# long skinny baby?



## Cattia

I was looking at the Dr Sears website through the link from another thread and it was talking about long skinny babies. Dr Sears calls them banana babies and they are apparently 'hypermetabolisers' who are usually below average weight and above average height. This is definitely Abigail; she is on the 25th for weight and the 91st for length! Anyway, she never goes longer than three hours between feeds during the day and she usually wakes up twice or more at night still. She is breast fed. I was wondering whether anyone else with long skinny babies finds they feed a lot? Apparently they burn off their calories really quickly. Does this body shape mean a quicker metabolism I wonder? I think this is genetic as both me and DH are tall and thin. I would be interested in what other people with long skinny babies think. Hopefully she will grow into one of those people who can eat cake after cake without putting on weight!


----------



## bubbles123

My baby is long and skinny too! He seems to grow in length not in width and just seems to get longer and longer! I FF so don't know about the BF but I still have him on a 3 hour feeding schedule at 9 weeks and he is still really hungry before feeds so I don't think I'm anywhere near getting him to 4 hourly feeds yet (although he may still be a bit young too). He's on the 25th for weight too but much higher for his length. I put him to bed after his 8 o'clock feed, he wakes for a dream feed at 11, then wakes again between 4-5 for another feed. He always seems hungry before each feed so shows no signs of dropping one anytime soon. Maybe it is a genetic thing? All the men in my family are tall and thin. I have to cut the toes out of some of his baby grows as the next size up swamp him width wise!


----------



## Racheldigger

My LO is tall and slim too - she always grows out of sleepsuits and dungarees in the length of the legs and body while they're still hanging off her in the waist and sleeves - and nobody could believe how much and how often I was breastfeeding her. Now she's 13 months and doing very well on solids, but she'll still take five or six breastfeeds during the day, usually both breasts at a sitting, and this represents a significant drop in her previous intake!


----------



## Vix79

Holly is a banana baby, also on 25th for weight and nearly 91st for length (think she takes after Daddy not me!). She too is bf'd and started sleeping through about 2.5 months (8-9 hrs!!) but then coming up to 4 months it all changed and she now wakes pretty much every 3 hours again, but some nights just 1.5 hrs (she normally does a bit longer when she first goes to bed 4-5 hrs). This has definitely coincided with her being more active and interactive, learning to roll, grab things and start to sit up with little support. I too think she's burning off all that milk at a rate of knots now!! Do miss the sleep though!


----------



## sun

I have one of these!! He is in 9-12 month clothes for the length but they are baggy and loose everywhere else! I also had to try a few diapers (he's in cloth) before I found some that were good for his skinny legs! And he is way skinnier than he was at 3 months! :dohh: He still feeds every 3 hours during the day, but goes from 9-6 or 7am at night. He also sleeps alot. Back to sleep after the 7am feed until 10 or so. He can only stay awake for 2h at a time. But when he is awake, he is constantly moving - he would stay in his bouncer for hours if I let him!! So he is high energy!

xx


----------



## funny_face

My LO is 25th centile for weight, and last time she was measured was 75th for length, don't know why as I'm only 5'2"! 

She does feed a lot, especially at night :wacko: I was actually thinking about posting something asking about night feeding.

I've been trying today to make her take both breasts at each feed during the day, maybe that will help :shrug: she sleeps from 7 or 8 ish till 2am ish then is up every half hour if I put her down in her basket, or every hour if she sleeps next to me :wacko:

I've put it down to that 'answer-all' - the growth spurt :haha: but maybe its the banana baby thing :shrug: I'll have a look at Dr Sears!


----------



## JellyBeann

Ollie is a banana baby! He's on the *91st/98th for length* and the *25th for weight*!! His feet and hands are HUUGE and his toes are crunched up in most babygrows, so I have to cut the feet off and put socks on him lol, and if you lie him down and pull at the poppers on the grows, you could fit another one in there too lol!


***EDIT***
Forgot to say, he's BF and feeds about every 3 hours too, and his dad is 6'4'' and I'm 5'9'' and we're both slim, so maybe it is genetic!


----------



## IvyBaby

Exactly my girl!! She is on the same percentiles as your baby and at 1.5 months she is getting too tall for all the 0-3 month sleepsuits. Her daddy is tall and skinny (I am average and tend to put on weight easily), so she must be taking after him. She is breastfead with occasional bottle of formula thrown in.


----------



## JellyBeann

IvyBaby...lol @ posting at exactly the same time ahahh!


----------



## IvyBaby

:):):)


----------



## Cattia

Looks like we have our own little banana baby club :happydance:


----------



## JellyBeann

hehe, we should make a thread lol


----------



## loopy_lou

Yes mine is long and thin ;)


----------



## hayley x

Wow what a great thread :) this is just like Daisy! she is well above 75th centile for length and at 9th centile for weight and we have big issues with clothing too. we don't even use sleepsuits anymore luckily we use grobags so with these its long sleeved vests but even dresses - if they fit round the neck they look odd cause they're too short. Daisy certainly doesn't take after me but her dad is 6ft and skinny and can eat literally anything and stay skinny!

Daisy is ff since 7 weeks and feeds a whole 8oz in one go every 4 hours in the day but goes all night :)

thanks for sharing this x


----------



## duffers

Can I join the Banana Baby club please? I've got a long skinny DD who is always on the go, interested in everything, far too busy for cuddles and gets her mummy told off by the HV for not fattening her up enough (I do try!).


----------



## clara123

i'm not exactly in baby club, but my five year old daughter is very long and skinny. i'm only 5 foot, but she's very tall- taller than all of her friends. and she's sooo skinny- all her trousers/jeans are too big round the waist and too short on the legs- a bit like rodney from fools and horses. she was always a hungry baby and ate loads, but doesn't really put much weight on. but she looks stunning and is completely healthy. just worried i'm going to have a daughter thats taller than me by the time she's 7! x


----------



## bubbles_cymru

Abigail too - getting longer but still skinny - she's in 0-3 still and her new born tracky bottoms still fit her but they were uber long for newborn!! She was only 10lb 13 at her 3 month weigh in - they said she's gonna be petite xx


----------



## IvyBaby

duffers said:


> Can I join the Banana Baby club please? I've got a long skinny DD who is always on the go, interested in everything, far too busy for cuddles and gets her mummy told off by the HV for not fattening her up enough (I do try!).

Sigh... I have to weigh her later this afternoon and already dreading it! Lol HV always makes me feel guilty for not fattening Lexi up, but what can I do :shrug:


----------



## Zeri

My friend has a 'banana baby'. I heard her call him that but I didn't realize it was an actual term. He's a relatively thin baby, compared to other newborns, and pretty long. (his father is 6 feet tall). And he eats a lot! Usually for about an hour at a time, but sometimes as much as 4 hours !! Even though he eats a lot he hasn't been gaining that much weight or pooing that much. I guess because he's taking almost everything from his food.


----------



## billybump

My son feeds every 2hrs during the day and once or twice during the night he's bf and on the 50th for weight (14lb14oz as of yesterday at 16wks 3days) but 75th for length (but not had him measured since his 8wk check), not as extreme as some of you ladies but for the amount he eats he's not a fatty (despite what his dad calls him), mind you his dad is 6ft3in and I'm 5ft7in and both of us are slim. I like the term banana baby


----------



## IvyBaby

https://www.askdrsears.com/html/2/T023600.asp

I found the link! 
Skinny, by the way, is not always bad in our overweight society. Also he talks about a need to indtroduce different growth charts for bf babies as they grow at a different rate.


----------



## JellyBeann

Today, I had Ollie wieghed and measured, he's 68.5cm long, putting him on the *98th* centile and he's 13lb 3oz, putting him just above the *9th *centile

But the HV said "he's doing well and gaining steadily" so think she's happy lol!


----------



## IvyBaby

JellyBeann said:


> Today, I had Ollie wieghed and measured, he's 68.5cm long, putting him on the *98th* centile and he's 13lb 3oz, putting him just above the *9th *centile
> 
> But the HV said "he's doing well and gaining steadily" so think she's happy lol!


Wow!! That's one long banana!! :flower:


----------



## Snugglepup

My LO is 21 and a half inches long (55cm) and a little over 10lb, not sure of exact weight since wii doesn't seem to do ounces and I missed last Thursday baby clinic, she is 11 weeks old. 

She has filled out her thighs and face a little in the last week but I wouldn't be suprised if it disappears again with the coming growth spurt. She wants to feed every 1-2hrs if awake that long, at night she has been lasting 6-8hrs, though she did a 10 hr last night! She is breastfed on demand and has been more active each day since 6 weeks. She is very active.


----------



## JellyBeann

IvyBaby said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Today, I had Ollie wieghed and measured, he's 68.5cm long, putting him on the *98th* centile and he's 13lb 3oz, putting him just above the *9th *centile
> 
> But the HV said "he's doing well and gaining steadily" so think she's happy lol!
> 
> 
> Wow!! That's one long banana!! :flower:Click to expand...

 
Tell me about it...it's his dad's fault for being 6'4'' lmao!


----------

